# Look 2007 Frame Pics



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

For everyone wondering what the 2007 frame graphics & paint will look like, here's a link...
http://www.fisheroutdoor.co.uk/public/index.php/brand/LOOK.html?action=page&id=2

Does anyone have an idea why these images aren't posted on the Look website?


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

*Look Website*

I'd like to see the Elle paint job also in a darker/vibrant blue for the guys. 

The US has become a very important market for Look, and I'm wondering if the colors Europe gets is what we will get any more, or if they will be tailored to our market trends. 

On the website, Forget the Veltec site, Look has dropped them and is working on a new US website: http://lookcycle-usa.com

Tino should be able to provide insight. 

As I just said in my recent post Tino, Look Cycle USA really needs to get the new website up and running pronto. Every day its not, guys like Cyclelife will visit the old one and get confused and fustrated by the lack of information, especially those looking for the 595. Also, the old site needs to be eliminated. Right now in Google people will immediately find the Veltec site, and will not find at all the http://lookcycle-usa.com site to know changes are coming. You would almost be better served by removing the existing Site right now, having just the front page of the new site which informs that changes are coming and directs people to the international website. Just make sure it can be found in search engines first. 
Oh wait, the international site doesn't have 595 info either, even though they've shipped, available for purchase right now, and had huge exposure at the Tour De France. This is what happens when you can't fire anyone in France. 
Hopefully Look USA has been given self control over itself for such things.


----------



## thebay2nj (Jul 27, 2006)

those pics of the 07 looks are awesome, they look amazing.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

stevecaz said:


> I'd like to see the Elle paint job also in a darker/vibrant blue for the guys.


Ask & ye shall recieve!! LOL! There will be a "Origin Blue" color on the 585 & 595 that looks very similar to the "Elle" version, but uses a really nice, masculine, blue. Should be available (in the US) @ October.



stevecaz said:


> The US has become a very important market for Look, and I'm wondering if the colors Europe gets is what we will get any more, or if they will be tailored to our market trends.
> 
> On the website, Forget the Veltec site, Look has dropped them and is working on a new US website: http://lookcycle-usa.com
> 
> ...


The website situation is a muddied one, that's for sure. Steve, you're absolutely right, the Veltec site left a lot to be desired. We've now had them pull that page down & there is a redirect link to go to our site. BUT...our site is still 3-4 weeks from being finished. It's being worked on in conjunction with the new Look France site that will be a much better site than their current site. Unfortunately, there won't be any new images up until that new site launches. We're working on it though.


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

Tino,
thanks for the info. I can't wait to see the new websites. 

Just out of curiousity, does Look ever send out a demo fleet in the US so people can test ride the different bikes? I live in Boulder and have seen some local bike demos (put on by shops) where companies like BMC, Serotta and Orbea will have a whole corral of sizes and models. People can take the bikes on familiar roads so it's much easier to compare ride characteristics. It's so nice to be able to test a few models out in one day rather than having to go to five different bike shops and only be able to look at the framesets. 
Seems like a great way to market a product to the public.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

CycleLife said:


> Tino,
> thanks for the info. I can't wait to see the new websites.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, does Look ever send out a demo fleet in the US so people can test ride the different bikes? I live in Boulder and have seen some local bike demos (put on by shops) where companies like BMC, Serotta and Orbea will have a whole corral of sizes and models. People can take the bikes on familiar roads so it's much easier to compare ride characteristics. It's so nice to be able to test a few models out in one day rather than having to go to five different bike shops and only be able to look at the framesets.
> Seems like a great way to market a product to the public.


Look has offered a few different demo programs for the past 3 years through Veltec & we will continue to do a demo program as well. The details are still being worked out, but it likely that we'll have @ 30 regional demo shows as well as have our fleet at many of the major events (Sea Otter, Tour of Georgia, etc). I'll update everyone with more info as soon as we get the details worked out.

Tentatively, our demo fleet will consist of complete size runs of the following models:
595
585 Ultra
555
496 Tri


----------

